# Bent veneer ring



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey, has anyone had success with making bent wood rings. Like this: Link

There are a few online instructionals, but mine keep splintering. 

Link to instructions

I have tried bubinga, cherry and oak, cut about 1/32 thick (possibly a bit thicker, but thinner than 1/16), and boiled it for 20 min first time, 40 min second time. Both times the wood would not bend smoothly around the form. I am using 1/2 inch copper pipe. 

Is commercial veneer treated in some way that would make it easier to steam and wrap? I don't know if I can get it any thinner. 

Thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Commercial veneer is WAY thinner than 1/16. Typically, it's 1/42nd.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

I was thinking that was probably my problem, though the bubinga was thinner than 1/32, and it still cracked. I think I'll try a plane this evening. Thanks.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I've sold normal veneer to several ring makers. They use multiple wraps of normal veneer.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

phinds said:


> I've sold normal veneer to several ring makers. They use multiple wraps of normal veneer.


 
+1 here its a good start as you learn


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok, I now understand the vast difference between 1/32, and 1/64. I am not sure if it was 1/64th. I measured it at 0.5 mm with brass calipers, so pretty close. No problem bending. This is the first (successful) shot, and I'll try to smooth it out a bit on the second try. .

I have a hard time taking a pic of it. My wife's finger is pretty small, and the wood is not finished at all. Thanks for the help.


----------



## pidaster (Feb 22, 2013)

Sean, What glue are you using? I decided to give this a try and ordered some veneer from Woodcraft. I sanded both sides smooth and then soaked in hot water for 20 mins and have successfully wrapped the ring. When I start sanding down there's white glue in all the tiny pores in the wood. I used the gel from titebond and I've used other CA glue I had. Both do the same thing.
It's possible that I'm using too much glue and I'm also spinning it on the lathe to make it perfectly round and smooth.


----------



## pidaster (Feb 22, 2013)

So I didn't know this but found out elsewhere that CA clue turns white when there is water in the item you are gluing. I did it again using the gel glue just to tack it together until dry and then coated it with thin CA glue and let it soak it up good.
Here is the finished result.


----------

